# Tang newbie...



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I have decided to make the switch from SA cichlids / general community, to Tanganyikans. The Tangs just look fascinating and I have to give them a go!

So, my tank is a Fluval Venezia 190 litre (about 50 US gallons). It's a corner bowfront and has a reasonable footprint of 98.5 x 70 x 60. I bought a load of large stones yesterday. My plan is two rock piles in the back and front right corners, with shells in the front left area.

My thoughts as to fish are as follows:

1. Multies for the shells. I was thinking of starting with 6.

2. Julidochromis sp. 6 to start until a pair forms. I like all the julis but especially marlieri. Would they work with the multies or should I stick with transcriptus?

3. A single Alto compressiseps 'goldhead'.

4. A single Neolamp. brichardi OR single leleupi. Would a single specimen work in this set-up?

5. 8-10 cyprichromis 'utinta'. Not sure if they would work in this size tank?

6. 4 Syno petricola.

I would be grateful for your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Martinw (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Conor,
I have recently started keeping tangs I have two Multies a J. transcriptus and a Alto Compressciceps in a Fulval Roma 125L tank.
when I was looking for fish I thought about Leleupi but the advice given about them beating up shellies in my size tank Idecided aganist them . The multies are great to watch moving sand about.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

conor said:


> 1. Multies for the shells. I was thinking of starting with 6.
> 2. Julidochromis sp. 6 to start until a pair forms. I like all the julis but especially marlieri. Would they work with the multies or should I stick with transcriptus?
> 3. A single Alto compressiseps 'goldhead'.
> 4. A single Neolamp. brichardi OR single leleupi. Would a single specimen work in this set-up?
> ...


1. Multies are good ...one adult pair is enough to get offspring. 
2. 1m/1f Julies... not if you want to keep Altolamprologus
either 2 or 3, not both
3. one pair of Goldheads - Kasanga is one of my favourite varients 1m/1f
4. scrap the Brichardi idea, the tank is too small
5. sure... would look cool at the upper level of the tank
6. love the Petricola... too small of a space for so many groups ...2, 3 max


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for you comments. I am pleased that the Cyps are feasible. Definitely cyps and multis then (escargot shells ordered from ebay yesterday :thumb: )

Xenomorph, regarding your point 2, are you saying julis are a complete no no? I scaped the tank yesterday and there are 2 seperate and quite substantial rock piles which will soon have a planting of vallisneria between them. Would the juli's not work at all, even with just a single alto :-?

I wasn't too fussed about the synos anyway and the single brichardi or leleupi was just a thought as I love their looks and was hoping a single would be peaceful.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

Not sure what to do now. Multis definitely going in when shells arrive. I'm scratching my head over tankmates. Also considering paracyp. nigripinnis instead of julis and cyps.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Hello, 
Sound like you've got a great tank planned. I recommend starting with at least 5 multies... they are not pairing fish and are more likely to breed in a group. Julies are great, but stick to transcriptus instead of the marlieri (too mean to the shellies). Again, start with 5-6 to get a pair. Julies and altos work well together. As long as you have separate territories you'll be alright.

I think there should be enough room for the cyps... there's some good swimming space in the tank. I'd get 10 though, to keep them busy. With 8 you might not have enough fish to spread aggression around with.

Synos are cool, but they do disturb the breeding of other fish. If you are not concerned about breeding, then they'd be a nice addition.

I'd skip the singletons, particularly the leleupi as singletons just tend to cause trouble. However, if you really wanted to throw in a singleton brichardi, your tank is large enough for now.

Good luck!


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Triscuit :thumb:

I think I'll go with 5 or 6 juli transcriptus, 5 multies and one alto comp goldhead, along with 10 utinta as and when I locate some.

I would like to see the julies and multies breeding so will leave out the synos.


----------

